# grund für fischreischein in niedersachsen?!?!?



## tom4life (22. August 2008)

hallo an alle,

wollte nun eigentlich mit meinem junior meinen fischereischein machen. kosten für uns 150€!

nun kam ein freund der sagte in niedersachsen brauch man als einzieges bundesland gesetzlich keinen fischereischein.
viel interessanter ist mehr das man hier/wolfsburg/ vereinsmitglied sein muss um zu angeln.
das heist also für mich...wir machen einen fischereischein den der gesetzgeber nicht verlangt für 150€ dann noch die horrenden gebühren im verein.

was muss ich nun machen.....ein gewässer finden wo der pächter nicht nur an seine vereinskasse denkt?

jeder touri hat hier mehr möglichkeiten als ich....das stinkt doch gegen den himmel


best regards

tom


----------



## Angler-NRW (22. August 2008)

*AW: grund für fischreischein in niedersachsen?!?!?*

Das was dein Kumpel erzählt ist insoweit richtig, dass es für freie gewässer gilt. Aber bei verpachteten Gewässern in Niedersachsen braucht man den Schein. Nur Ausländer nicht.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischereischein   vorletzter Absatz

http://www.vdsf.de/angeln/sonderregelungen_fisch2004.html


----------



## tom4life (22. August 2008)

*AW: grund für fischreischein in niedersachsen?!?!?*

die vereine machen also ihre eigenen gesetze...tztztz.....
money rules the world


----------



## Angler-NRW (22. August 2008)

*AW: grund für fischreischein in niedersachsen?!?!?*

Naja, Sie bezahlen die Pacht... Da würde ich dann auch nur eine gewisse Anzahl von Leuten dran lassen. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als überfischte Gewässer, für die Hinz und Kunz einen Schein kriegen. Deswegen bin ich aus meinem Verein ausgetreten und angele lieber an einem privaten See.


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. August 2008)

*AW: grund für fischreischein in niedersachsen?!?!?*

KLICKT MAL HIER RAUF

Seite 1, den letzten Absatz...

werde mal nen bisschen weiter forschen, wenn ich was rausfinde sage ich beischeid. irgendwas muss ja an der asusage des kumpels dran sein...


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. August 2008)

*AW: grund für fischreischein in niedersachsen?!?!?*

MICHI´S TRÖÖT

Das könnt Ihr auch mal lesen... sehr interessant...

Michi bestätigt fast die Aussage von Deinem Kumpel.

Jedoch mußt Du die Prüfung machen, es ist wohl nicht Pflicht einen Fischereischein zu besitzen jedoch aber das Prüfungszeugnis mit sich zu führen...


----------



## tom4life (22. August 2008)

*AW: grund für fischreischein in niedersachsen?!?!?*

mal kurz bei wiki geliehen

Eine weitere Sonderstellung nimmt das Land Niedersachsen ein, wo im Fischereigesetz keine Fischereischeinpflicht (oder andere Dokumente außer dem Personalausweis) für die Ausübung einer Angeltätigkeit vorgeschrieben wurde.

das ist das was ich nun auch schon öfter gelesen habe.

den fischereischein kann man ja im angelverein machen...ob das nur zum schutze des fisches ist oder eine nette zusätzliche einnahmequelle lass ich mal so im raum stehen.

wo und wie finde ich in niedersachsen FREIE nicht verpachtete gewässer. oder gehören die ganze aller oder mittelandkanal irgendwelchen vereinen im raum wolfsburg


----------



## Breamhunter (22. August 2008)

*AW: grund für fischreischein in niedersachsen?!?!?*



tom4life schrieb:


> den fischereischein kann man ja im angelverein machen...ob das nur zum schutze des fisches ist oder eine nette zusätzliche einnahmequelle lass ich mal so im raum stehen.



Hier läuft mal wieder was durcheinander
Du mußt die (Sport-) Fischerprüfung nachweisen. Den Fischereischein bekommst du bei Vorlage der Fischerprüfung bei deinem zuständigem Bürgerbüro. Und dieser ist in Niedersachsen nicht Pflicht. Der niedersächsische Fischereischein ist allerdings lebenslang gültig. Ich glaube, da sind wir die einzigsten.:g


----------



## tom4life (10. September 2008)

*AW: grund für fischreischein in niedersachsen?!?!?*

thx an alle teinnehmenden

habs begriffen...fehler von meiner seite


tom


----------

